# Suche Laptop zum Zocken (Sims 3)



## Yvaine (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Laptop zum Sims 3 spielen... 
Ich weiß, dass ein PC zum Zocken mehr geeignet ist, da ich jedoch viel unterwegs bin und mobil sind möchte kommt eben nur ein Laptop infrage... 

Was haltet ihr vom....

*Acer Aspire 5755G-52454G50Mtks Intel Core i-5?*



Acer scheinen eingen zu lieben und andere zu hassen... ich selbst habe mit der Marke noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.
Mein letzte Lappi war von Dell (XPS) ... ich will jedoch nicht mehr so viel Geld für den Laptop ausgeben. Wobei der Laptop schon lange hielt bevor er dann die Graka den Geist aufgab. 

Immerhin zocke ich ja nur meine Sims 3 und anonsten auf Konsole andere Spiele ... 

Könnt ihr mir einen Laptop empfehlen?
Ich möchte maximal 500,00€ ausgeben. 
Der Lappi sollte nicht nach kürzester Zeit kleine Zipperlein aufweisen und anonsten für die üblichen Sachen (Office-Arbeiten und DVD)geeignet sein ...

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps... 

LG
Y


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2012)

Das würde bestimmt völlig reichen. Für 500€ wirst Du auch nix finden, was (nennenswert) besser für Spiele wäre. Hier recht weit unten: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ SIMS3 auf mittleren Details locker über 60 Bilder pro Sekunde, auf high auch über 30. 

Acer bietet halt viel Power für rel. wenig Geld, dafür manch andere halt etwas teurer, aber auch etwas "hochwertiger". Acer ist aber trotzdem "gut genug", manche finden die halt etwas "billig", aber wenn ein anderer Hersteller zu dem Preis ähnliche Leistung bietet, ist der auch nicht besser. Und ein "misslungenes" Modell kann bei jedem Hersteller vorkommen. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte Acer halt billige UND unzuverlässige modelle, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Man muss nur bei manchen Modellen schauen, ob es vlt. probleme wegen hitze gibt - das ist bei DER Grafikkarte aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Du kannst aber auch nach anderen Notebooks schauen: eine Nvidia 630m von Nvidia sollte alks Grafikchip drin sein, dann ist das ähnlich gut.


----------



## Yvaine (9. Oktober 2012)

Sony SVE1711V1EB  mit der AMD Radeon HD 7650M mit 2 GB VRAM zieht die Tage bei mir ein ...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Karte ist etwas langsamer als eine Nvidia 630m, aber es sollte immer noch ganz gut reichen.


----------



## Yvaine (13. Oktober 2012)

Läuft mit der Grafikkarte eigentlich auch das neue Diablo 3?? Die 7350m wurde nirgends aufgelistet ...daher frage ich.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...berater&utm_term={charge}&utm_campaign=intern


Die Medionlaptops leisten auch immer ganz gute Dienste. Der ist zwar für 599, den gibt es aber auch ähnlich für 529 oder so. Einfach auf der Seite nach deinen Kriterien filtern


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2012)

Yvaine schrieb:


> Läuft mit der Grafikkarte eigentlich auch das neue Diablo 3?? Die 7350m wurde nirgends aufgelistet ...daher frage ich.



Wie jetzt - hast DU nun eine 7350 oder 7650, wie zuerst geschrieben? Mit ner 7650 wird es bestimmt laufen, denn es ist zwar hier AMD Radeon HD 7650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  nicht extra getestet, aber da alle getesteten Spiele mind. auf niedrigen Details laufen und Diablo 3 auch für Besitzer von sehr alten PCs zumindest mit niedrigeren Details extrem anspruchslos ist, müsste es gut laufen.


----------



## HalftimePro (10. November 2012)

*Hier*****

Kann ihnen meinen Laptop anbieten: Da läuft Sims gut drauf hab ich selber getestet. Und bevor die Vorurteile gegen die Intel HD 300 kommen muss ich sagen, das es die 2. Generation ist welche leistungsstärker ist als die erste Generation. 
Entweder Barzahlung bei Abholung oder Versand nach Vorkasse

Acer Aspire 5749 Gebraucht - Sehr guter Zustand in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Burbach | eBay Kleinanzeigen 

Mfg (:


----------

